# Good PC Games?



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 25, 2009)

So what's hot at the moment? Just put together a new machine, so the more graphically intense the better.

Ideally stuff that has good single player as my net connection is to pants to play games on.

So far got my eye on empire: total war and catching up by playing cod 4 properly. Got supreme commander on the shelf and playing my way through crysis again, although warhead is on its way.

Don't really mind what genre they, provided they are quality games.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 25, 2009)

....


----------



## golightly (Mar 25, 2009)

Fallout 3 is a firm favourite with the punters if the thread is to be believed.  I've just ordered Empire:Total War and Dawn of War II, which I reckon will probably look rather cool.  I think that it's generally a good time for PC games; there was a bit of a hiatus a while back, but it does seem to have picked up recently.


----------



## creak (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd recommend Bioshock to anyone, first person shooter with a bit of RPG thrown in. A lot of work has obviously gone into it- very dark, very atmospheric, brilliant story drawing you on, intense combat, it's excellent. Been playing it non-stop recently.


----------



## golightly (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah I rather like the retro styling of games like Bioshock and Fallout 3.


----------



## Santino (Mar 26, 2009)

If you fancy Empire - Total War, you should try out Rome and Medieval II if you haven't played them. Both pretty cheap, and will keep you busy until Empire is patched and expanded.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 26, 2009)

COD4 on max settings is a blast, and multiplayer is good too.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 26, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> So what's hot at the moment? Just put together a new machine, so the more graphically intense the better.
> 
> Ideally stuff that has good single player as my net connection is to pants to play games on.
> 
> ...



If you like strategy and tactics with a little old-fashioned medieval bloodshed thrown in, then I'd recommend 'Stronghold 2: Deluxe.'

I've been playing it for months now and I'm still finding new ways to have fun with it.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 26, 2009)

TF2 - better on PC then Xbox 
CSS - but looks a bit dated now but still good.
COD4 -


----------



## oicur0t (Mar 27, 2009)

COD4 is a great single player.
I personally found Fallout 3 a bit boring. Same with Mass Effect. I like the styling of both. Fallout used to be a fave of mine, but I gave up after about maybe 10 hours. Bioshock is a lot easy to pick up and play and will keep you excited.
Will give you a verdict about Empire Total War when I have played a bit more.
I liked Company of Heroes too and Rainbow 6 Vegas 2, which after I completed it had some great one off levels that I played over and over to crack some of them.


----------



## purplex (Mar 27, 2009)

Quake: Enemy Territory has got I hooked again, excellent game.


----------

